# Ibra, spettacolare gol in rovesciata. Video.



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2019)

A 37 anni Ibra è ancora capace di stupire: splendido gol in rovesciata in LA Galaxy-New England.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2019)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2019)

Con questo a gennaio saremmo arrivati secondi in classifica.


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A 37 anni Ibra è ancora capace di stupire: splendido gol in rovesciata in LA Galaxy-New England.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Zlatan. Che nostalgia.
Ora il nostro obiettivo è Schick. Credo che non servano commenti.


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con questo a gennaio saremmo arrivati secondi in classifica.



Forse secondi no, ma terzi di sicuro.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Giugno 2019)

Menomale che non lo abbiamo preso...avrebbe tolto spazio a Cutrone, che dopo si sarebbe intristito e magari avrebbe smesso di segnare a inizio dicembre...


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2019)

Qualcuno mi disse pochi giorni fa, che zlatan non fa la differenza nemmeno in America. Hahahahahah non ne prendono mezza. Incredibile.


----------



## Zenos (3 Giugno 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Menomale che non lo abbiamo preso...avrebbe tolto spazio a Cutrone, che dopo si sarebbe intristito e magari avrebbe smesso di segnare a inizio dicembre...



Tu scherzi ma queste erano le dichiarazioni nei salotti di Sky quando si parlava di Ibra al Milan...


----------



## hiei87 (3 Giugno 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma queste erano le dichiarazioni nei salotti di Sky quando si parlava di Ibra al Milan...



Li ricordo bene, infatti a quello alludevo. Che Cr7 toglieva spazio a Kean però non l'ha detto mai nessuno. Questione di mentalità


----------



## Ema2000 (3 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Se devo seguire i ragionamenti di qualcuno, questo è un pippone, non ha mai vinto la Champions e nemmeno a livello di nazionale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Non commento nemmeno portiere e difensori, che ovviamente in europa faticherebbero a trovare spazio in qualche squadra di cadetteria, mi limito a ricordare che se fosse arrivato Ibra non avremmo preso Piatek..

Comunque per età e gol, allora tanto valeva prendere Quagliarella..pure lui ha fatto cose pazzesche quest'anno..in serie A tra l'altro


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2019)

Ibra è un pericolo per le difese anche in stampelle


----------

